# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Public fotki

## Idnom

Ne znam jesam li trebala temu staviti tu ili mozda na servisni kutak, ako sam pogrijesila molim vas da prebacite.
Naime, htjela bih staviti album sa slikama za prodaju robe na burzu. Vidim da vas vecina koristi program "public fotki" pa sam tamo htjela staviti fotke i ono sto mi se dogadja da mi prilikom uploada sve fotke ispremijesa i nikako ih ne mogu posloziti redom kojim ja hocu. Isla sam i u "advanced properties" no niti tamo ne vidim mogucnost za mijenjanje redoslijeda. 
Obzirom da sam nova i neiskusna u ovome trebam li negdje nesto napraviti da se kad stavim na burzu vidi, tj da bude javno. Nadam se da kuzite na kaj mislim  :Smile:  hvala!
Ps: ako mislite da ima neki jednostavniji program za nas pocetnike slobodno savjetujte  :Smile:

----------


## zmajica

Kad kreiraš album, onda ne staviš password na albume koji želiš da su vidljivi, samo ostaviš prazno i klik na create album i taj je album javno vidljiv svima.
Na one privatne ili ako ne želiš da svi vide staviš pass. To se lako opet ukloni ili stavi natrag- pod ALBUM PROPERTIES oderđenog albuma, lijeva strana ekrana, samo upišeš pod ACCESS PASSWORD lozinku ili izbrišeš ako ju više ne želiš.

Ja kad si želim složiti album da mi bude kak ja hoću, idem na:
- glavna strana sa svim albumima, na album koji bi presložila, na lijevu stranu na plavom djelu je ALBUM menu, pa na REARRANGE, pa ti ponudi sort files in this album izabereš MANUAL, pa si sama ručno upisuješ po brojevima kojim redom želiš da ti fotke stoje u albumu.
Vrlo je jednostavno kad skužiš shemu.
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Idnom

Hvala ti! Kad svi utonu u san ja se primam posla  :Smile:

----------

